# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Isawell31 - Isabelle (31) et sa troupe (chiens - perruches & perroquets - gerbille)

## isawell31

Bonjour

Je ne retrouve pas mon ancienne présentation mais certains se souviendront peut être d'Isawell... 
Au départ donc Isabelle, Wellington - mâle spitz-loup puis Engel, femelle spitz-loup...

Aujourd'hui malheureusement, ils ne sont plus là.

Sont là : Pépito, un rescue adopté il y a 3 ans arrivé au départ en FA.
Puis l'an dernier est arrivée Riona Star, une braque de Weimar
Il y a également Hollywood Star, petite CKC qui prend de l'âge et qui coule ses jours heureux près de mon fils qui a pris son indépendance
Et bientôt, il y aura Sweety, une nouvelle spitz loup

Côté poils, il reste à présenter Tekoa, gerbille mâle, lui aussi issu de sauvetage. Aujourd'hui seul après le décès de son frangin..

Puis nous avons les plumes : les perruches calopsites et les conures  :Smile:  

Bref, ça fait du monde ! 

Et on est ravis de vous relire... 
... On espère qu'on trouvera ici l'aide et la solution qui nous manquent pour Pépito. Mais j'aborde ça dans un post dédié !  :Smile:  

Merci de m'avoir lue !

----------

